# Χρυσή, λιανότρεμη χορδή.......



## Theseus (Aug 30, 2018)

In his Hymn & Lament for Cyprus, Ritsos in Canto II vs. 1 writes:-

*Χρυσή, λιανότρεμη χορδή, στον αέρα τεντωμένη*
χαμόγελα κελάηδαγες μέσα στην οικουμένη.

What exactly does this image conjure up? I know what the words literally mean but it is the image that they are meant to conjure up in the mind that puzzles me:-

'Golden, thin-trembling chord, strained in the air/upon the air
You have trilled laughter in the world'.


----------



## Neikos (Aug 30, 2018)

Γεια σου, Θησέα. Νομίζω ότι ο Ρίτσος απλώς πλάθει διάφορες παρομοίωσεις για να υμνήσει την ομορφιά της Κύπρου (πιο πριν τη αποκαλεί "της θάλασσας ρυθμό',' ολάνθιστο κλωνάρι'," ανάστασης καμπάνα' ) κ σε αυτόν τον στίχο την παρομοιάζει με τεντωμένη χρυσή χορδή(της λύρας ίσως) που χάριζε χαμόγελα σε όσους άκουγαν τη μελωδία της, ενώ μετά την εισβολή η χορδή έγινε ματωμένο κουβάρι. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αναφορά σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο, απλώς δημιουργεί όμορφες εικόνες του παρελθόντος και τις αντιπαραβάλλει με την ματωμένη εικόνα μετά την εισβολή.

*δεν γνώριζα το ρήμα conjure up, οπότε ελπίζω να μην κατάλαβα λάθος την ερώτησή σου


----------



## Theseus (Aug 31, 2018)

Για σου, Νείκο. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου. Βγαίνει καλό νόημα. Κάπου κάπου το βρίσκω δύσκολο να μπω στο μυαλό και στην καρδια του Ρίτσου. Ακόμη πιο δύσκολο είναι να μεταφράσω αυτούς τις διστίχους στα αγγλικα και σε ομοιοκαταληξίες ζευγαριτές συν τοις άλλοις. 
Η λέξη 'conjure up' σημαίνει 'ξυπνάω' π.χ. 'τι εικόνα αυτή η έκφραση ξυπνά;'


----------



## Earion (Aug 31, 2018)

Γεια σου Θησέα. Το επίθετο είναι μάλλον επινοημένο από τον ποιητή, ο οποίος ένωσε το επίθετο _λιανός_ (λεπτός, ισχνός, αλλά και αδύναμος) με το ρήμα _τρέμω_.

Το αγγλικό ρήμα to conjure up υπονοεί μαγική δράση (βλ. conjuror).


----------



## cougr (Aug 31, 2018)

Το _to conjure up_ συχνά χρησιμοποιείται και πιο ελεύθερα με τη σημασία του _φέρνει στο νου_.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 31, 2018)

Ναι, κουγρ. Ο ορισμός στο αγγλικό λεξικό του Κάιμπριτζ είναι απλώς to make a picture or idea appear in someone's mind:-
-The glittering ceremony conjured up images of Russia's imperial past.
-For some people, the word "England" may still conjure up images of pretty gardens and tea parties.
Αλλα και ο Εάριων έχει δικιο. Εδώ είναι ένα παράδειγμα:-
Despite being outplayed in every way, the team still managed to conjure up enough goals to win the match.
-Αν και οι αντίπαλοι υπερείχαν από κάθε άποψη, η ομάδα κατάφερε παρ' όλα αυτά να πετύχει ως δια μαγείας αρκετά γκολ για να κερδίσει το παιχνίδι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2018)

I would argue that λιανοτρεμη in this case means a string that moves lightly or a string that moves easily. Which is what strings do. 
And it is strung on the air. Not strained on the air. Like you string a string on an instrument.
SO I'm afraid Theseus, knowing what each word means does not help, you need to look at their full dictionary meanings and also use your imagination.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks, SBE. I finally settled upon the translation of the couplet thus:-

O faintly trembling golden chord drawn taut upon the air
A songbird trilling smiles and joy midst people everywhere.

So you might write 'O lightly trembling golden chord.....'.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2018)

I don't agree with this interpretation. Λιανός only means "thin", and by extension "weak", as Earion said above, so I think your first interpretation is correct. Also note that it comes as a verb, λιανίζω, which means "chop up in tiny pieces" and, by extension, "beat someone up".


----------



## Theseus (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks for your help, Palαύρα. Of course. Λιανίζω occurs in the opening sentence of Πιλάλα:-

Μητέρα:

Αντύπααα! Να μι το ξαναπώ!
Θαρρείς πως θέλει πολύ να ‘ρθει ο Παππούς σου και να σε *λιανίσει*!!
Άμε κακομοίρη μου τη τσικουδιά στο καφενείο γιατί αλίμονο σου..
The translation might then be:-
O thin-vibrating golden chord, drawn taut upon the air....
A friend, a professor who is publishing an Anthology of Greek Literature with his own translations, has asked if I would render into English rhyming couplets the Hymn and Lament for Cyprus (1974) by Ritsos.
So far I have completed Cantos 1 and 2. This is my attempt:-

Άσμα 1 

Ο sweet and bitter island, I try to voice your pain,
O island sore-oppressed, your humble servant I remain.

You are the heartbeat of the sea, a flower-laden bower;
Can double, treble savages your lovely bloom deflower?

How haplessly the sorrowing fish drift aimless in your sea,
The while the gambling infidel decides your destiny.

Take courage! youngest daughter ours, from whom we now are born,
Hymn to life, lament for life, and bell on Easter morn! 

Άσμα 2 

O thin-vibrating golden chord drawn taut upon the air
A songbird trilling smiles and joy midst people everywhere.

And now how they've entwined you in a blood-bespattered skein--
Our anger sharpened in its sheath amid our grief and pain!

And, chanting the Trisagion, that figure pure of harm
received a spray of bullets then instead of bay and palm.

And from afar he raises high the great paternal hand
to bless the blackened bread of those forced from their native land. 

Να τα διορθώσεις προφανώς ελεύθερη είσαι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm impressed. Here's the Greek original for those who wish to make a direct comparison.

Ι

Νησί πικρό, νησί γλυκό, νησί τυραγνισμένο,
κάνω τον πόνο σου να πω και προσκυνώ και μένω.

Εσύ της θάλασσας ρυθμός, ολάνθιστο κλωνάρι,
πώς σου μαδήσαν τ’ άνθια σου διπλοί, τριπλοί βαρβάροι.

Τι θλιβερά που σεργιανάν τριγύρω σου τα ψάρια, —
κι οι αντίχριστοι να παίζουνε την τύχη σου στα ζάρια.

Κουράγιο, μικροκόρη μας, πού μας εγίνεις μάνα,
ύμνος και θρήνος της ζωής κι ανάστασης καμπάνα.



II
Χρυσή, λιανότρεμη χορδή, στον αέρα τεντωμένη,
χαμόγελα κελάηδαγες μέσα στην οικουμένη.

Και τώρα πώς σε τύλιξαν ματόβρεχτο κουβάρι —
ή οργή μας μες στο δάκρυ μας μαχαίρι στο θηκάρι.

Κι εκείνη ή άμωμη μορφή, πού εψαλμωδούσε τ’ άγια,
χιλιάδες βόλια δέχτηκεν αντίς δάφνες και βάγια.

Κι από μακριά το πατρικό, το μέγα χέρι υψώνει
και το κατάμαυρο ψωμί της προσφυγιάς σταυρώνει.​

I'm trying to decide which is best, meaning-wise:

(a) The while the gambling infidel decides your destiny.
(b) The while the gambling infidel decide your destiny.
(c) The while the gambling infidels decide your destiny.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 5, 2018)

Θεγξ, Νικ. Ποια μετάφραση από τις τρεις προτιμάς; Κατά το παρόν καταγίνομαι με το τρίτο άσμα του ποιήματος του Ρίτσου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2018)

Either of the two that make it clear it is plural in the original; perhaps the one that makes it clear you have not missed an s somewhere.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks, Nik. No, I used the singular 'infidel' in the singular as is not uncommon in English.π.χ. the Hun, used in WWI & II for the Germans. I'll use the plural as in alternative 3. :)


----------



## pontios (Sep 6, 2018)

this may or may not help?
.. _while the godless seal (or decide) your fate with the roll of a die. (or roll of the dice, if you want to keep the plural)?_


----------



## pontios (Sep 8, 2018)

pontios said:


> this may or may not help?
> .. _while the godless seal (or decide) your fate with the roll of a die. (or roll of the dice, if you want to keep the plural)?_



I just realised you were looking to rhyme it with the previous line, Theseus .... hence "destiny", silly me.
..you can always stress the "e" of die, in roll of the di-"e" (make "die" 2 syllables). ;)
(I know you were looking to choose from one of your 3 versions ...but, "gambling infidel" sounded a bit out of place to me).


----------

